# Scottish Discus Keepers Meet Up



## nickmcmechan (1 Apr 2009)

Scottish Discus Keepers will meet up on the first Saturday of June.

Saturday will be at East Lothian Aquatics hosted by owner Phil who is also entertaining us with a BBQ (weather permitting...)

*Mark Evenden* has very generously and kindly offered a *Â£50 Voucher for Devotedly Discus* which I think is an absolutely fantastic Raffle Prize - well done and many many thanks for supporting the event.

Of course there is compulsory alcohol consumption for the Saturday evening - please PM me for where everyone will be staying.

Sunday will be with Hugh at Outside Inside Aquatics.

All interested are welcome - please use this thread to show your interest / sign up to attending. Everyone's support is welcomed and its also a brilliant way to support the LFS!

It would also be brilliant if someone from UKAPS were to do a talk on Planted Tanks and Discus - any volunteers please contact me!


----------

